# Kia & Lila - Stay Command [video]



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Video of Kia and Lila working on their Sit and Stay commands.
I made the video this morning. 
ENJOY


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

It says - this video is no longer avaliable


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It should be working now , as usually it took a while for YouTube to process it.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

COOL!

Thanks for sharing! Wish our two could be that trainable!

And it looks so sunny and warm where you are--Puerto Rico, by chance? 

SJ


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

They know, that if they listen well, they can play together 
And yeah, it wasn't too bad... probably around -10 at most


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Great Job! Where were you at? A park?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, it's a little soccer and baseball field next to our house, it is also an entrance to a park though


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

The best part is when you release them and they come flying towards the camera


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

hmmm... it said the video was no longer available. Re-directed me to a video about Long John Silver's employees. lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's just YouTube going coo-coo


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

1st - Yes Joe I have been having problems with YOUTUBE for quite a while and I use it at school aswell.

2nd - I love your video! I can't believe how far you went and your doggies still stayed put (for me that was a long distance!!)

3rd - This is a greeting from Amber and us!!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Yay for Amber!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video, Joe.......took forever for YouTube to let me watch it though....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Great videos! I love it when Kia and Lila come running wide-open across that snow! And Amber is such a god girl...she was really focused.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Shirley thank you so much for your words. Amber is very nice, thanks for the video.


----------

